# iPod Classic 160gb battery won't charge, even after replacement



## Simontheintrepid

Hi, I'm just trying to get to the bottom of a battery problem and preferably put off having to buy a new iPod (please don't tell me to buy something else, that's not helpful) for a few more years.

Basically, it won't charge. When it's plugged in, it looks like it's charging, but it doesn't. It seems to fully function in iTunes

It's a 160gb classic 6th generation (the older, fatter 6th generation one). I have tried various wires and chargers. I have tried a soft reset. I have tried a software restore. I installed a new battery and the problem hasn't changed at all (started at half a charge and is now depleted). Windows even asked if I wanted to scan and fix the iPod, but that didn't make a difference.

I'm out of ideas. Is it time for a new one or has anyone else managed to get round this problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleHelix

Your iPod is broken. It won't charge. It's time to buy a new one.


----------

